# Second body for safari



## BenSL65 (Jul 12, 2013)

I am an enthousiastic hobby-photograher. I am going on safari in September and am looking for a second body. 
I have a 5Dm3 as primary camera and plan to take with me my 24-70 f2.8 ii, 70-200 f 2.8 ii and 300 f4. In addition to that, a 1.4 converter (iii). A large oart of the photography will be in low light and I understood from the camp that 300mm with 1.4 converter should offer enough reach (the latter of course especially on a crop body).
I was hoping that the 7Dm2 would be available on time, but this is not the case.

I have been thinking about the following options: 
- 7D, crop, eventually sell afterwards, eventually buy used
-70D, crop, newest technology, less weather/dust resistant, might be useful after the safari as well as relatively simple and small camera with fill-in flash and wifi
- 1Dm4, 1.3 crop, better image quality in low light, weather sealed

- or, the most expensive and probably most worryfree option, buy a 1Dx and eventually sell the 5Dm3 afterwards???

I would appreciate you advice.
Ben


----------



## kaihp (Jul 13, 2013)

Have you considered renting a body instead of buy/sell?


----------



## BenSL65 (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks. I did indeed, but it will a trip lasting in total 3 weeks including 5 days safari. Price for 3 weeks rental of a D7 here is about 700 euros (and >2000 for a 1Dx). Buying and eventually selling seems more attractive.
Ben


----------



## eml58 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi Ben, I'm just back from 4 weeks in Tanzania, so my tuppence worth.

The 5DMKIII will do you just fine, I use 1DX with 5DMKIII as my back up, both these Bodies are amazing and I've not had any issues with the 5DMKIII weather sealing in either Dust/heat in Africa, or Snow/Cold in December in Japan.

The area you may suffer a little, will be Length, Lens Range, not anything else.

Your view to add a crop Body to your FF 5DMKIII is the right way to go, that 300f/4 with 1.4x plus 1.6x on a crop body will likely give you all the Range you will need, I rarely find I need more than 600, unless your a Birder, then out to 1200 still may not be enough.

Looking at your options, I like the New 70D to go with your current Kit, you can always off load it when the Mythical 7DMKII eventuates and in the meantime you have a pretty good set up.

I have the 1DMKIV and I use it mostly for Macro underwater Photography, took it on my recent Tanzania trip to try with my New 200-400f/4, didn't like the Image Quality against either the 1Dx or the 5DMKIII.


----------



## EdA78A (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi all, first timer here. I hope I can share my 2 cents.

I was on a 2-week photo trip to India last May and brought with me a 5DM3 and a 5DM2. The 5DM3 had the 24-70 2.8 while the 5DM2 had the 70-200 2.8 II. There were times when I had to shoot fast such as being on a rickshaw and moving through the marketplace in Old Delhi. I wished at that time that I had another 5DM3 instead of the 5DM2 not just because the 5DM3 is a fantastic camera but because there are differences in the controls. I am not exactly a newbie with both cameras but the difference in the controls is enough for you to lose a few seconds. 

So my suggestion for Ben is to also consider another 5DM3 as a second camera. You don't want to be fumbling the controls when that once in a lifetime shot is in front of you and the 2nd camera with the other lens has the right focal length to capture it. 

I hope you enjoy your trip.

Ed


----------



## Menace (Jul 13, 2013)

A 70D as a second body sounds pretty good - can always upgrade to 7d II whenever it's released. 

Have a lovely trip


----------



## Vossie (Jul 13, 2013)

70D will only be released in Sept I think. So maybe just too late for you. Have a crop for some extra reach is a good idea. 420 (300 + 1.4x) on crop should be fine, but on ff would be too short. 

You could consider a used 7D or 1D4 (the former has more reach but the latter will retain resell value better), but they will not be a match for your 5D3's low light performance.


----------



## BenSL65 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your great advice.
I did not yet consider the possibility of renting a second body in South-Africa. 
I found a website where 7D, 5Dm3, 1Dm4 and 1Dx are available, all with acceptable prices when rented for less than a week. What would you advice:
- go for the 1Dx and also hire a 500 f4 ii
- go for cropbody with my own lenses (Unfortunatelly, 400 f2.8 is not avalile for rental)
- go for the 5Dm3 since I already kow this camera very well.
Thanks again, Ben


----------



## Vossie (Jul 15, 2013)

If you can rent it at affordable price, the 1DX or 5D3 with 500 f4 will no disappoint you. You already have the 1.4x so you can go up to 700mm which should suffice for most situations. Since you also have the 300 f4, you have good flexibility.

The 1DX will give you more speed and even better low light performance. The 5D3 will be more familiar as you already have one and has slightly more space for cropping (also a form of reach) due to is 1.2x higher pixel count.

When you go for the 500 make sure you have a suitable bag to transport it in your carry on luguage.

In any case you will love your safari.


----------



## BenSL65 (Jul 19, 2013)

Just a short update about the final plan:
I came across a very young 1D mark iv with about 10K clicks for an attractive price.
In addition, I will rent a 400 f2.8 on site
So the configuration will be:
- 5Dm3 with 70-200 f2.8 ii
- 1Dm4 with 400 f2.8
Thanks for all your suggestions, I am looking forward to the trip.


----------



## Menace (Jul 20, 2013)

Sounds like a really good combo. Have fun and share your photos when you are back.

Cheers


----------



## adhocphotographer (Jul 20, 2013)

Vossie said:


> You could consider a used 7D or 1D4 (the former has more reach but the latter will retain resell value better), but they will not be a match for your 5D3's low light performance.



+1.... pick up a used 7D then resale... probably won't lose much on it and the controls are similar to the 5d MKIII.


----------



## rpt (Jul 20, 2013)

BenSL65 said:


> I am an enthousiastic hobby-photograher. I am going on safari in September and am looking for a second body.
> I have a 5Dm3 as primary camera and plan to take with me my 24-70 f2.8 ii, 70-200 f 2.8 ii and 300 f4. In addition to that, a 1.4 converter (iii). A large oart of the photography will be in low light and I understood from the camp that 300mm with 1.4 converter should offer enough reach (the latter of course especially on a crop body).
> I was hoping that the 7Dm2 would be available on time, but this is not the case.
> 
> ...


And why exactly are you getting a 24-70 for a safari? Get a prime for landscapes. Choose the focal length of the prime appropriately. 

If you have a FF, (as you do) get a crop camera to get you reach.


----------

